# Seeking streaming of 20th/21st century music



## tsreyb (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm interested in finding one or more online radio streams that cater to late-20th/early-21st century music.

There are many great suggestions in these forums for new music - often with a youtube link. I've taken advantage of this and found much that I enjoyed but was previously oblivious to. 

However, there are *so* many recommendations, composers, posts, links, etc; it is a challenge constantly searching, sifting through the results and listening to find what you like.

For finding new music day in and day out, a quality radio show would be ideal. Most online classical streams I've found merely regurgitate the same greatest-100-classical-songs-of-all-time format, 24x7x365. Even when they do venture into unknown territory, it is nothing more than a putting a toe in the water; and as soon as the new music is over they immediately retreat into the comfort of their old warhorse library.

I would love to find a channel that presents me with a constant sampling of new music, letting me discover great music I normally would not have been aware of - all without having to constantly perform youtube or forum searches.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

http://classicaldiscoveries.org/

A suggestion - others available if this appeals.


----------

